# [kernel] problème de compilation erreurs modules wireless

## Xarik

Bonjour

Je suis en train d'essayer de compiler le kernel 3.5.7 sur une machine Intel Xeon x3450 et je rencontre quelques erreurs:

```

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_scan_done

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_disconnected

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_register

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_new

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_put_bss

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_roamed

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_ibss_joined

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_michael_mic_failure

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_connect_result

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_unregister

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_get_bss

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol __ieee80211_get_channel

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_frequency

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol cfg80211_inform_bss_frame

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_frequency_to_channel

WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol wiphy_free

```

Voilà mon fichier .config --> http://dpaste.de/XQFU3/

Il me semble pourtant avoir désactiver tout ce qui est wifi, et là j'ai beau re-regarder à plusieurs reprise je ne voit pas ce que j'ai pu oublier.

----------

## Xarik

Après pas mal de temps j'ai réussi à corriger quasiment toutes les erreurs sauf une qui résiste encore:

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/net/wireless/wl.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes 
```

----------

